# Orchard grass turning yellow??



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I planted 25 acres of persist orchard grass at the end up August. Soil test said I didn't need any fertilizer or lime, besides the 30 units of nitrogen for establishment. I went ahead and put 30-30-40 on it. Got a awesome stand it's 8"-12" tall super thick. My question is it is turned kinda yellow this winter. Is this normal for persist?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm guessing you had a hard freeze about 10 days ago or so. It's probably going dormant. Mine is.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep^^.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I figured that's what it was, just surprised how yellow it is compared to the fescue fields around it


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nate926 said:


> I figured that's what it was, just surprised how yellow it is compared to the fescue fields around it


A lot depends on the local ground temperature. Some of my OG is still green, low lying stuff has gone dormant. Some of my fescue is dead yellow, high ground stuff is still green and growing.

We've have a couple of nights with a low of 28 up high and one night with a low of 21. But the ground didn't freeze, so that means the temp at ground level was probably in the high 20's only for a short period of time on the night it was 21.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine is yellow. Does it every year.


----------

